# Philly Squat Project. Let's make an affinity group!



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 9, 2012)

Vomit here,

I know that in the past a few of us have expressed interest in starting a squat in the city of Brotherly Love. I'm currently working and saving some skrillah in Grand Junction, CO. I should have a thousand clams to put toward this project. I'm thinking late spring early summer would be a good time to start. Is anyone down to do this right?


----------



## iSTEVEi (Oct 9, 2012)

VomitIsJustSkimMilk said:


> Vomit here,
> 
> I know that in the past a few of us have expressed interest in starting a squat in the city of Brotherly Love. I'm currently working and saving some skrillah in Grand Junction, CO. I should have a thousand clams to put toward this project. I'm thinking late spring early summer would be a good time to start. Is anyone down to do this right?


 
I Plan on being in Boston around April to visit some family for a week or two. While I'm on the East I wouldn't mind helping you out.


----------



## VomitIsJustSkimMilk (Oct 9, 2012)

iSTEVEi said:


> I Plan on being in Boston around April to visit some family for a week or two. While I'm on the East I wouldn't mind helping you out.


 
Rock on comrade, I'll b getting there in July sometime. I've gotta go to Mayday in Oakland. It's a "spiritual pilgrimage" I make every year.


----------



## smellsea (Oct 20, 2012)

count me in. ill be headed to north carolina in january but always come back up when it gets warmer, i was born in philly and love it here. i think this sounds like an awesome fucking idea! i've actually been looking for some one to start off a squat with before i leave for nc in jan. maybe i can get something started and when you get here you can keep it going. we need to keep in touch!


----------

